# Ready?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave,Ron,Rick, and Mac

The water is going down and time is growing short.










Are you ready for flatheads?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Go get em Robby


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Right you are Robby  

Thats a real pretty fish too!

Well I did learn a few new things in "04" and should be able to get out a few times. 

I still have lots of room to better my best Flathead yet or in "05"  !


<><Baitkiller><>


----------

